# Help with motor and wheel set



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

As the title says I want to replace the motor and wheel set in this engine. And install DCC


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

No body at all with suggestions?


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Is that loco really driven by rubber bands? Whew I think you're in for a lot of work. I think the easiest conversion is going to be starting with a newer motor that has a worm drive on either end and doesn't require grounding to the frame. Then find a set of gears that meshes with the worm. You will probably have to make brackets to hold at least one intermediary gear on each end.

The next question is whether the DCC controller will fit inside your cab. I'm not familiar with DCC, so I can't help there, but you have a pretty tight space to work with.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

well after lots of googleing, i have come up with a few solutions
first one i found was on this site
http://cs.trains.com/mrr/f/88/t/173909.aspx?page=2
looks like it would be a good way
one of the other people commenting did this one
http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2008/04/athearn-hustler.html
then i found these guys
http://www.hollywoodfoundry.com/Hustler.htm

depending on shipping i think i am going to go with the last one

anyone use any of their drives?


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Seems like a great solution. You might have problems over some dead frog turnouts though.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Seems like a great solution. You might have problems over some dead frog turnouts though.


that is a problem with any engine this size.


----------

